# Mileage signs: long distances?



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm curious as to what kind of large distances are shown on mileage aisngs in your area. What's the farthest places you've ever seen given on signs that indicate how far away you are?

There are a few that I have seen that are interesting to drive past.

One is just west of Baltimore, where I-70 starts. It gives the mileage to Columbus OH, St. Louis MO, Denver CO, and Cove Fort UT.










Another one I've seen is near downtown Richmond, VA. It gives the mileage going southbound, and includes the distance to Miami, which is the southern terminus.

Lastly, US Route 50 is an at-grade road that goes from Ocean City, MD, to San Francisco. In Ocean City, you can see a sign that gives the distance to San Francisco. The sign is so popular, and has been stolen or vandalized so much, that it was taken out of the ground (like a regular stop sign sits in the ground), and placed on an overhang.

So, what long-distance mileage signs are there where you're from?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

This sign is located on US-50 (E/B) in West Sacramento (some 140 km East of San Francisco). It is posted right at the fork where I-80 and US-50 split apart. The sign was installed only 3 years ago.










And below is its complementary from the other end of US-50  










The second one was installed earlier because I found it online some 4-5 years ago.

These signs obviously have no value in terms of practical application and serve rather as the mere symbol. No one travelling across the country would stay on US-50 for the entire trip.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)




----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

it's quite a curiosity in Europe such long. this one is right after A-D border. and i remember that i saw in Spain sign to Madrid near Barcelona


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A Dutch lookalike sign in Gran Canaria, Canary Islands, Spain


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Here is one in Portugal,near the border with Spain


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Nikom said:


> Here is one in Portugal,near the border with Spain


khhhm, topic is about long distances. 156 km is not too long.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

x-type said:


> it's quite a curiosity in Europe such long. this one is right after A-D border. and i remember that i saw in Spain sign to Madrid near Barcelona


Soon after the German-Swiss border by Basle (Basel) it says Berlin - 850 km (about 530 mi).


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Leaving Amsterdam on the A1 you see a sign wich gives the distances to Berlin and Copenhagen, don't know the distance.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

mij2 said:


> Leaving Amsterdam on the A1 you see a sign wich gives the distances to Berlin and Copenhagen, don't know the distance.


Those are one of a kind signs, and not embedded to the signage on those motorways


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ 
Aren't most of the signs posted here 'one of a kind signs'?


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Russia:

Vladivostok 2400km
Moscow 7200km


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> These signs obviously have no value in terms of practical application and serve rather as the mere symbol. No one travelling across the country would stay on US-50 for the entire trip.


Here's an "incomplete" list:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_long-distance_mileage_signs_on_interstates

This is curious. Does anyone know if there's any kind of standardisation in determining what destinations are put into these signs? It seems absurd for someone to put in the terminus of the highway on the sign...and if strangers to the road see it, they might think that there are no major destinations along the route! (What I always thought the signs portrayed)


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

gladisimo said:


> Here's an "incomplete" list:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_long-distance_mileage_signs_on_interstates
> 
> This is curious. Does anyone know if there's any kind of standardisation in determining what destinations are put into these signs? It seems absurd for someone to put in the terminus of the highway on the sign...and if strangers to the road see it, they might think that there are no major destinations along the route! (What I always thought the signs portrayed)


I think it's just for fun. Termini are put on just to kind of show how far that Interstate or road will take you if you keep using it.

Certainly you don't expect the federal government to list every single large and medium-sized city on one Iterstate from coast to coast? It would be ridiculous to see a sign in Boston at the beginning of I-90 that says:


```
WORCESTER          x MI
SPRINGFIELD        x MI
ALBANY             x MI
SYRACUSE           x MI
BUFFALO            x MI
ERIE               x MI
CLEVELAND          x MI
SOUTH BEND         x MI
CHICAGO            x MI
MADISON            x MI
LA CROSSE          x MI
SIOUX FALLS        x MI
BILLINGS           x MI
BUTTE              x MI
COUER D'ALENE      x MI
SPOKANE            x MI
SEATTLE            x MI
```
A typical mileage sign would probably give the distances to Worcester, Springfield, and Albany. Any other cities would show up on distance signs as you went west into Massachusetts and New York. If a super-distance sign was put up, I would expect it to show just the biggest of the cities, like Cleveland, Chicago, and Seattle. There is a bit of a logical explanation for putting far-away cities like that on a sign, because the Interstate goes to those cities for a reason, and commercial trucks or people driving cross-country would be able to use one road to get from Boston to Seattle.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This is how i like it:

1st: Next exit
2nd: First regional destination
3rd: Control City 
4th: Control City or Remote Focal Point (usual in smaller countries).

Near urban areas maybe a 5th; a destination on an intersection interstate, which route should be logical. (like Pittsburgh and New York on the I-80 between Cleveland and Youngstown in Ohio)


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

Here in Europe, the farthest away I've seen was in France, where some signs indicate Paris at long distances... even above 800km's in some of the most "remote" places.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

Usually there aren't many destinations indicated from other countries in the signs, which kind of limitate things for Europe. 
Although there are certain exceptions... you can see the distance to Barcelona in motorways in southern France at distances of more than 400 km's.

Also, in Spain the same motorway goes from Algeciras to Barcelona, and up to the border with France... so you could have signs indicating Barcelona at a distance of more than 1000 km's from Barcelona (near Algeciras), but I think there aren't any. Just distances to closer cities like Malaga, Valencia, etc.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

xzmattzx said:


> I think it's just for fun. Termini are put on just to kind of show how far that Interstate or road will take you if you keep using it.
> 
> Certainly you don't expect the federal government to list every single large and medium-sized city on one Iterstate from coast to coast?


No of course not! I would think it would list the three closest cities. From experience I know they list the three closest cities in the urban areas, and in the rural areas they would have one of those signs every 50 miles or so, and then when a smaller town comes up, it would get its own sign.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nephasto said:


> Here in Europe, the farthest away I've seen was in France, where some signs indicate Paris at long distances... even above 800km's in some of the most "remote" places.


800kms? I haven't seen that, but then again, i haven't drove the whole French autoroute system.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Strasbourg 560km near Grenoble


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Nephasto said:


> Well, than that signs near Marbella must state a distance of a little bit more than 1000km's to Barcelona. We should see a photo of that one!


It says 1000km and is just past Marbella, maybe around Benalmadena, I've seen it too, we were doing the drive from Marbella to Barcelona and this sign nearly made me cry.


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

*Big mileage highway signs*

In the U.S., I think these rare signs are somebody's sense of humor. The interstate highway system has standards for these type of things, but some jurisdictions do it anyway. However, the sign out of Baltimore on I-70 is reasonable, as this road is a direct route to Denver. I guesss the significance of the Cove Fort, Utah mileage on this sign, is it is the terminus of I-70. However, how many travel from Baltimore to Cove Fort, Utah as a destination? My guess would be about zero!


----------



## Liam-Manchester (Dec 29, 2004)

In the UK, places over 100 miles (with the exception of London) aren't usually shown on distance signs. While signing a place that is over 500 miles or something like 1000km away isn't necessary, I'd like to see signs to places in the UK from further away. The M6 is the longest motorway in the UK and when travelling south from Scotland, Manchester and Liverpool which are the first large cities when travelling in this direction are not signed until about 60 miles or 100km away. 

I've noticed since being in the US that much bigger distances are put on signs. Can any Floridians explain to why Perry, Florida is placed on the signs from virtually all parts of the state? From what I can gather it's a fairly insignificant small town in northern Florida. I've seen signs to Perry from over 200 miles away. It puzzles me.


----------



## traveler99 (Mar 30, 2007)

Does this count??? 

I found this picture, Pier at Puerto Vallarta (Mexico)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Naah, I don't like such signs; they can be funny, but that's all. We'd probably like to see road signs, and even here, I personally, would only be interested in destinations that are logical (pointing to Moscow in Khabarovsk still isn't very logical, despite Moscow's size and importance as a capital city; it's just too far away, there are other cities on the way).


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

This one probably falls in under the same category.. Although it is a real sign and you can drive there, it's mostly just for fun.. The only ones who actually do follow the sign drive camper vans 











Lindesnes is the southernmost part of Norway and Nordkapp (North Cape) is the northernmost part.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ You can't believe how long such a small (and European) country as Norway is, can be!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Norway and Sweden are huge countries for European standards.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

MaxxPower said:


> This one probably falls in under the same category.. Although it is a real sign and you can drive there, it's mostly just for fun.. The only ones who actually do follow the sign drive camper vans


I would say it counts because it actually serves a purpose, if the camper van drivers are planning to make the long trip up there. Plus it's not some touristy thing put up by the local hotel- it's an actual official highway sign.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

traveler99 said:


>


Hang on a sec, the circumference of the Earth is only just over 40,000km - wouldn't Moscow be about 1,500km closer if you pointed at it in the opposite direction?!? :nuts:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Why easier when it can go harder...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Verso said:


> ^^ Why easier when it can go harder...


Of course:lol:


----------



## Bucket O'Bits (Jun 1, 2007)

Liam-Manchester said:


> Can any Floridians explain to why Perry, Florida is placed on the signs from virtually all parts of the state? From what I can gather it's a fairly insignificant small town in northern Florida. I've seen signs to Perry from over 200 miles away. It puzzles me.


I can. Not only am I Floridian, but I live in Perry!

Perry is located at the crossroads of several major state highways. Because of that, it has long been a destination for people hundreds of miles away. Lots of people come to Perry--not to visit us, but to get somewhere else.

The Florida Department of Transportation has recently changed its guidelines for signs, though, so many of the Perry mileage signs will be going away in the future. On top of that, interstate highways with more lanes and higher speed limits have drawn traffic away from the state highways.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

pwalker said:


> In the U.S., I think these rare signs are somebody's sense of humor. The interstate highway system has standards for these type of things, but some jurisdictions do it anyway. However, the sign out of Baltimore on I-70 is reasonable, as this road is a direct route to Denver. I guesss the significance of the Cove Fort, Utah mileage on this sign, is it is the terminus of I-70. However, how many travel from Baltimore to Cove Fort, Utah as a destination? My guess would be about zero!


Cove Fort, UT is the west end of I-70. It is a 'middle of nowhere' speck on the map where traffic on I-70 meets I-15 and continues on southwestwards towards to the Las Vegas, NV and Los Angeles, CA areas. It is a major highway junction.

As for other more 'fanciful' distance signs, there used to be one for 'Miami, FL' on US 41 as it leaves the parking lot at its north end at the northern tip of the Keweenaw Peninsula in Michigan. I don't know if it is still there or not.

Mike


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice. I can't believe the distance in this picture:
http://picasaweb.google.nl/ASWchris/A9PerpignanOrange/photo#5137617139187154962
Have you seen anywhere else in Europe with such long distances on highway signs?


----------



## ABRob (Feb 10, 2008)

Substructure said:


> Nice. I can't believe the distance in this picture:
> http://picasaweb.google.nl/ASWchris/A9PerpignanOrange/photo#5137617139187154962
> Have you seen anywhere else in Europe with such long distances on highway signs?


In Germany:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

401 km is nothing. I mean, it's a lot actually, but there are plenty of signs across Europe with longer distances. Would be interesting to know the longest one. I can't remember seeing a sign with 1,000 km or more in Europe. I know there's a sign for Berlin - 850 km - soon after Basel, already in Germany, of course.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Paris is signed on the italian A10 near the french border with more than 1000km if I remember correctly. But it's only signed once.
Barcelona is also signed quite early on the french A8 near Aix-en Provence, must be about 450km.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

And the proof, straight from my hard disk:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

If I'd travel there, I'd not know what Parigi would be (in the first moment)


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Patrick said:


> If I'd travel there, I'd not know what Parigi would be (in the first moment)


Parigi? Probably some kind of food.:lol:


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Now I've also noticed that E1 road (on the left of those destinations in France). I thought E1 was in Portugal...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Indeed, where did they get E1, it's in Portugal, Spain, Ireland and UK, not Italy. And who cares for Paris here, that's nonsense. Oh, and is there any sign later that uses the word "Paris", not "Parigi"?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Paris is not signed the whole route, right? Than this sign makes no sense. We have some signs near Amsterdam that sign København, Berlin, London, Paris & Luxembourg once.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

:crazy:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Chriszwolle said:


> Paris is not signed the whole route, right? Than this sign makes no sense. We have some signs near Amsterdam that sign København, Berlin, London, Paris & Luxembourg once.


photo please 

here is a sign near Munich








http://autobahnatlas-online.de


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Patrick said:


> If I'd travel there, I'd not know what Parigi would be (in the first moment)


you wouldn't know for Parigi, but you would know for Nizza and Marsiglia?

btw, signs up to 500 km are not rare nor worth to mention, those over 500 km are more special (for Europe). we also have a thread about longest destances on signs


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Miami is signed already somewhere near Richmond. That's what i call a long distance.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

x-type said:


> you wouldn't know for Parigi, but you would know for Nizza and Marsiglia?
> 
> btw, signs up to 500 km are not rare nor worth to mention, those over 500 km are more special (for Europe). we also have a thread about longest destances on signs


Nizza is also the german spelling for Nice  and driving in that direction, Marsiglia should be clear, too


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Parigi sounds like Luigi.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

edit out


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I'll merge it


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyone has pics of the German A5 closer to Switzerland, direction Karlsruhe?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

it says: via A5, A7, A2 Berlin 850 km








http://autobahn-bilder.de/inlines/a5.htm#A5 Richtung Kassel



but you could safe 20km when you'd drive via A5, A6, A9 (if Google Maps is right) 
using A5, A7, A4, A9 is also about 20km shorter 
and A5, A6, A81, A3, A7, A70, A71, A4, A9, too


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Some South African ones that I know of...


In Durban, on the N3 leaving town. Just after passing the interchange with the N2, the sign indicates 558km to Johannesburg.
I think that the N2 leaving Port Elizabeth in the direction of Cape Town has a sign that indicates around 750km to Cape Town, but I'm not too sure.
 The furthest I've seen was when I was in Cape Town in January, and noticed a sign on the N1 indicating ~970km to Bloemfontein. It's a few kilometers past the R300 interchange.

These long distance markers are the exception rather than the rule in this country though. Most signs indicate the distance to the next town (regardless of size), and the next town of some significant size. Take the N3 for example (the Durban to Johannesburg road), which I've travelled on quite frequently. As you leave Durban, the first place of any significance is Pietermaritzburg, so that appears on all the distance markers. After Pietermaritzburg, Harrismith. After Harrismith, Jo'burg. Besides those towns that are indicated, smaller towns that come up before them are also indicated as you approach them.

Unfortunately, I don't have any photos to show you. I can search the web though if you're interested.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Patrick said:


> and A5, A6, A81, A3, A7, A70, A71, A4, A9, too


LOL!  Yeah, this is the one.  It's more of a cosmetic thing, but it isn't useless either.

Anyway, one more:


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Patrick said:


> http://autobahn-bilder.de/images/A5%20Ri%20Kassel/Weil-Karlsruhe/Bild%20164.jpg
> 
> but you could safe 20km when you'd drive via A5, A6, A9 (if Google Maps is right)
> using A5, A7, A4, A9 is also about 20km shorter
> and A5, A6, A81, A3, A7, A70, A71, A4, A9, too


I remember this sign 

And i prefer A5/A6/A9, because driving this way, i can avoid all big cities.


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

This is in Argentina, between Mendoza and San Luis. 











I never realized the reason, since the brazilian border is almost 2000km from this point!! :nuts:


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

> photo please


These are the signs in The Netherlands Chris was talking about: 

On the A1 near Muiden:









On the A2 near Abcoude:









On the A4 near Hoofddorp:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

it's interesting to see such long destinations. i've been thinking and i realized why we actually don't have them: we have made totaly order in traffic signs about 5-6 years ago and in law there are strictly defined destinations at signs. i don't know it exactly, but it has something with local centre, regional centre, county centre, macroregional centre, and i know there are in one paragraph foreign cities that can be signed.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

theres a sign in south spain for barcelona for 1000km.


----------



## Okty1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I found this one on another forum, it's on the BR-174 road near Manaus (Brasil), and it shows the distance to Caracas (Venezuela) as 2047 KM.










Sorry about the quality but it's readable, i'm sure there must another sign showing a greater distance, though probable not that much.


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Cool thread! It seems the longest displayed distance in Europe is around 1000km.
By any chance, does anyone know what's the longest distance one can encounter on the French highways?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ I saw Bordeaux signed about 600km away near Rouen on the A13.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Actually i bet i've seen the longest distance road sign in Europe. In the town Kirkenes, 3000 inhabitants on the russian border in Northern Norway there's a sign on E6-highway saying Oslo, 2502 km and Rome, 5102 km. And some closer towns. Though E6 highway changes name in Trelleborg after just 3120 km. Unfortunately i didn't manage to find a picture. The first town you reach on this highway after Kirkenes is with 16.000 is inhabitants Alta, after 520 km.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I've seen signs in Australia of over 1000km.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ingenioren said:


> Actually i bet i've seen the longest distance road sign in Europe. In the town Kirkenes, 3000 inhabitants on the russian border in Northern Norway there's a sign on E6-highway saying Oslo, 2502 km and Rome, 5102 km. And some closer towns. Though E6 highway changes name in Trelleborg after just 3120 km. Unfortunately i didn't manage to find a picture. The first town you reach on this highway after Kirkenes is with 16.000 is inhabitants Alta, after 496 km.


That's just cosmetic, especially Rome. Who cares for Rome in Kirkenes?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, we're not looking for cities that are signed once here, but continuously signed cities.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, because when you get to Oslo you're halfway to Rome! They don't sign Rome anywhere else on that road;D


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

I think Rome is there because E6, which has its northern terminus in Kirkenes, used to go all the way to Rome (and beyond?). Since they changed the European highway numbering system some time ago, however, E6 is confined to Norway and Sweden only.


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

This may not be very long by world standards, but its pretty long for Iceland.










Iceland also has some of the coldest distance signs.


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> I've seen signs in Australia of over 1000km.


In Australia, there are hundreds of signs with distances over 1000km, particularly in the west and north (up to 4,000km between Perth and Darwin). Sometimes 1000km won't even get you to the next city. 

Here are two located at Ipswich, near Brisbane. After Toowoomba, the next major city is Darwin!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The shortest one i've ever seen was:

ESPANHA 0,5
I have never seen a non-Portuguese location on a Portuguese sign.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ That's real bad. You know, in this time and age, borders are becoming invisible in the Schengen era. There is no need anymore to only sign a border.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> I have never seen a non-Portuguese location on a Portuguese sign.


Really? Even Madrid?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Verso said:


> :master: Thanks for this site, I was looking for it more than an hour! Now I can publish this sign, pointing to Chita.
> 
> 
> :cheers:


In Moscow or St Petersburg is there any mileage sign for Vladivostok ?


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ That's real bad. You know, in this time and age, borders are becoming invisible in the Schengen era. There is no need anymore to only sign a border.


Why not? Different country, different laws, customs, language. Surely theres still loads of reasons for a sign even though the actual physical border no longer exists.


----------



## horiababu (Jun 25, 2007)

In fact, i think the shortest distance i seen is in bulgaria, on the highway, GREECE 0,4.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Republica said:


> Why not? Different country, different laws, customs, language. Surely theres still loads of reasons for a sign even though the actual physical border no longer exists.


Yeah, but in this case, the border is the ONLY destination signed. How do you know if this is the right border crossing? What's the harm in signing a major foreign cities on the way?


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree...

Can any Dutch person confirm that Stockholm is listed in one of the Amsterdam ring road signs? I heard that from a friend once, but no pictures of that have been posted here.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> This one is in Algeria, on a road going into the Sahara desert:


I read Timmoun the first time I saw this picture


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, that's the Algerian way of writing Timon. I'm famous all over the world


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

ah is very curious because i see signs like 525,371,773 km, here in North America 500km is not a big distance, i olove this long distances forum


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

manuelmonge said:


> ah is very curious because i see signs like 525,371,773 km, here in North America 500km is not a big distance, i olove this long distances forum


When I first read your post, I thought you meant 525 million kilometres. :lol:


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder what the shortest distance posted on a motorway sign is...


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Good question. I never look at that really. I will have a look at that next time I'm on the motorway


----------



## ABRob (Feb 10, 2008)

deranged said:


> I wonder what the shortest distance posted on a motorway sign is...


One Burj Dubai, in Berlin:








-> http://rippachtal.de


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That's odd.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

You have 0.5 km a few pages back, but I'm sure there are shorter distances, like in EU countries, pointing to another EU country (its neighbor), like 100 m to France, or even shorter.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, but I think they mean on regular distance signage, and not notification signage or something (like on overheads or distances to an intersection etc).


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

In Queensland, Australia:
The lowest interchange/exit signage distance on a motorway that I've seen is 200m.
The lowest locality sign distance I've seen is 800m (for a suburb), but that was on a regular arterial road.

I'll see what I can find on the net, but I doubt that there would be anything lower than 100m / 500m respectively (apart from national borders). Then again, if that 70km/h-60-50-40-30-20-10-Stop sign sequence is real, who knows what sort of distances there could be...


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Interesting Mileage Signs I have found:

This mileage sign for Buffalo, Albany, and New York City was taken on I-90 Eastbound as you get into New York from Pennsylvania. I find it odd that they would have NY City on mileage signs, despite the face I-90 doesn't go into New York. I think at 490 miles, New York City is probably the highest distance on a mileage sign in the Northeast U.S.









Same Interstate, different location, this time on I-90 EAST as you get into New York from Massachusetts. Mileage for Albany, New York City, and Buffalo.









Matt, here's a mileage sign that definitely get your attention. It's taken on I-95 Northbound outside the Baltimore metro area. Here it lists Wilmington, Delaware, Philadelphia, and New York City. BTW, notice how crowded this interstate is.









Mileage sign on Interstate 80 Westbound. Notice they have Toledo marked on mileage signs below Cleveland, they have Toledo marked that way on Interstate 90 mileage signs, too, before getting into Cleveland.









Mileage sign on I-90 Eastbound in Ohio, before the Pennsylvania border. Erie, Pennsylvania, and the first time Buffalo, NY is seen on mileage signs on I-90 east.









Mileage sign on I-80 Westbound showing Youngstown at a mere 10 miles and the very distant New York City at 405 miles. What I find interesting is past Youngstown, there are no cities of any considerable size until you get to New Jersey.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> I find it odd that they would have NY City on mileage signs, despite the face I-90 doesn't go into New York.


Probably because the New York Thruway leads to New York, but I think the route via I-86 and NY-17 is probably shorter.



> BTW, notice how crowded this interstate is.


Really? I don't think this interstate seems crowded on that picture. Such traffic density is pretty normal outside rushhours in the Netherlands.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Jaybird said:


> I find it odd that they would have NY City on mileage signs, despite the face I-90 doesn't go into New York. I think at 490 miles, New York City is probably the highest distance on a mileage sign in the Northeast U.S.


I think it's good that distance signs show more than destinations on the road you are on. People change roads every now and then, y'know ... In Germany it's very common to show the focals of the first intersecting Autobahn along with the focals of the road you are on. The 'intersecting' focals are separated from the 'through' focals by a horizontal line and the sign shows the number of the intersecting Autobahn. 

A place like NYC does draw a lot of traffic, so there's nothing wrong with signposting it even on roads that don't lead to NYC proper. I presume this sign is placed not too far before the I-86, where you would turn off to NYC.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

ChrisZwolle, that thought of I-90 being the NY Thruway as well as I-90, never occurred to me, it makes perfect sense now. Yes, the I-86/NY 17 route is shorter, and cheaper, too. The Thruway is a toll road. I-86/NY 17 is 388 miles, compared to 460 for the Thruway, albeit I-86/NY 17 is more hilly.



-Pino- said:


> I think it's good that distance signs show more than destinations on the road you are on. People change roads every now and then, y'know ... In Germany it's very common to show the focals of the first intersecting Autobahn along with the focals of the road you are on. The 'intersecting' focals are separated from the 'through' focals by a horizontal line and the sign shows the number of the intersecting Autobahn.
> 
> A place like NYC does draw a lot of traffic, so there's nothing wrong with signposting it even on roads that don't lead to NYC proper. I presume this sign is placed not too far before the I-86, where you would turn off to NYC.


That sign is just after you get into New York State from Pennsylvania on I-90/Thruway, and it is a couple of exits after I-86, but you were close. But now I know that I-90 is also the Thruway, it does make good sense to show NYC on those signs, Albany, too, being as it is the capital of New York state. However, from PA to Buffalo on I-90 east, Buffalo is the control city. 

Another interesting thing to prove the mileages for the the Thruway is that as you go north on I-87 from New York City Metro area to Upstate New York, Buffalo is shown on mileage signs, even though I-87 doesn't go to Buffalo, but because it's on the Thruway, that's why it's shown.

In Germany, they show distances to cities on upcoming intersections? Kind of confusing. In New York State and Canada, they usually only show distances to the closest towns and cities on the highways (and multiplexed highways).


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Jaybird said:


> In Germany, they show distances to cities on upcoming intersections? Kind of confusing. In New York State and Canada, they usually only show distances to the closest towns and cities on the highways (and multiplexed highways).


The German system is never confusing, because those towns and cities on intersecting highways are properly separated from the towns and cities on the highway you are driving on. See for instance the sign below. I think the information is useful, as it gives information about the roads you are going to cross. You could in a way regard this type of signage as very advanced directional signage; you know what's coming up before you actually reach the first signs of the intersection.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

The longest in Slovenia:


eurotown said:


>


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

You mean by distance or by sign length?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

By sign length this one probably wins. :lol:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

8 destinations mg: Must be fun to look for a certain location when you pass with 130 km/h :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

In the Netherlands they usually say 5 destinations per sign is the max, especially on high-speed roads.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

There should be PARK and READ car park in front of this croatian sign.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Sponsor said:


> There should be PARK and READ car park in front of this croatian sign.


You think Croatians would put "HR" oval on their own sign? :lol: (it's in Slovenia)


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Timon91 said:


> 8 destinations mg:


Would you like to see 9?
Praha, D1
Praha, Metsky Okruh

If 9 is not enough, try 11.
Praha, at Mrazovka tunnel


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Still this Slovenian sign looks like more, because it's ordened in a row. Those Czech signs are very chaotic though.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Actually, those Czech ones aren't mileage signs.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Distance signs are mainly placed for information purposes. If you can't read them in full, you're not missing an exit or so. On directional signage like those Czech signs, not being able to read in full is trickier. 11 focals on one directional sign is an absolute shocker. The way those eleven focals are placed on the sign makes it even worse.


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

*This one is probably the longest 'practical' one*

In tunisia, on the road through lybia and eventually to cairo (&beyond) - 2591 (km)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i think i have found the longest one in Croatia (witout international destinations) - at border crossing Terezino Polje at D5 stands distance sign to Split. i forgot exact distance, but something about 580 km


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol @ Split by Terezino Polje. And anyway, I remember a sign with 603 km to Dubrovnik (or sth like that) on D8 right after the exit for Krk.

2,591 km to Cairo.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Verso said:


> Lol @ Split by Terezino Polje. And anyway, I remember a sign with 603 km to Dubrovnik (or sth like that) on D8 right after the exit for Krk.
> 
> 2,591 km to Cairo.


actually, you can find Split along D5. i saw it also near Garešnica (at D45) and probably it could be near Virovitica, Veliki Zdenci and Okučani. but it is kinda lol  however, D5/D45 are used by many hungarian tourists in the summer who are avoiding busy A4 and border crossing Goričan. so it is kinda usefull. 

there was Dubrovnik near Rijeka, i remember it, but i doubt if it is still there.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

On a second thought, it isn't so crazy, but only if you go over Banja Luka (which would be more than enough on signs, but Split is a Croatian destination). But from Terezino Polje to Split is only 450 km via Banja Luka. 580 km can only be via Zagreb, in which case I think it's unnecessary to sign Split, when you have Zagreb on your way. Just when you're already close to Zagreb. We should sign Koper in Lendava - more than 300 km.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

possible thing is that those tourists which i see ther are from counties Baranya, Tolna and Bács-Kiskun because better detouring for busy Goričan would be Nagykanizsa - Iharosberény - Csurgó - border crossing Berzence/Gola and further Koprivnica - Vrbovec - Zagreb...


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

here is one of them, at D45 at exit of city Garešnica.









but when you reach A3 motorway, all those far destinations dissappear


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> 800kms? I haven't seen that, but then again, i haven't drove the whole French autoroute system.


making an ancient quote 

Spain, AP15 near Pamplona:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

This is in Algeria, Tamanrasset (South) - 1920 km from the capital city.


----------



## MAG (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is one of the longest distances on a Polish motorway distance sign:













pmaciej7 said:


> Would you like to see 9? ...
> If 9 is not enough, try 11.


I can do one better: 12 destinations, 7 road numbers and strictly there should have been two country codes, CZ and SK, but the 'artist' ran out of room. Here is one from Vienna that was posted in the Austrian thread earlier:










Not to be imitated.


.


----------



## Djurizmo (Jul 19, 2009)

On E75 near Leskovac, Serbia, there is sign pointing Athens at 890km. Later, before Vranje there is 780 km to Athens sign. I will make pictures next time.


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

wow, in Europe 600 or 800 km are a lot kilometers rigth?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

In Morocco!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I prefer navigating by route numbers. That way I'm sure which route I exactly use. Many road authorities try to alter routing by signing destinations via preferred routes, but that may not be the route that I want to use.

Example;

This morning, I was driving in Germany near Wolfsburg, and I wanted to drive towards Gifhorn. However, the first exit signed to Gifhorn would take me another route I wanted to use, because I wanted to use B188, so I waited until I saw B188 signed, and took that exit. That way I took the route I exactly wanted.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

I've had similar issues with navigating on route numbers as well. I once took an exit for the German B50, which turned out to be the exit to the B50-North only (and I had to go South). And then you have those many instances where route numbers are omitted or just a silly mistake was made. For those reasons, a route number plus one or more sensible focal points is optimal.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

-Pino- said:


> I see the road number and control cities / other cities on the road signs as complementary. Even in Europe, where control cities are much more prominent, you can never rely on the cities on the signs. First of all, you don't know which cities will appear on the signs for your route. Second, by looking at place names only you may be guided in a direction that is not the one you intended. Route numbers only, on the other hand, look like gibberish for people not too familiar locally. Signs showing places that the driver knows provide reassurance, much more than an I-80 trailblazer.
> 
> In my opinion, saying "hey, we've got road numbers so control cities are unimportant" leaves a system that is less than optimal. In the ideal system, focals and road numbers interact.


Personally, I agree with you; I was trying to describe what seems to be the American authorities' thinking on this. I'd like to see more generous - and more consistent - use of destinations on American signage. And more distance signs. No need to go to the extremes you see in, say, France, but two or three destinations per direction at Interstate junctions. I also agree with Chris that I like to choose my own routes. And I see little point in having numbers that aren't going to be posted, like Belgium's A-numbers on routes that have E's. Either post them or stop showing them on maps. Not that the maps are within the government's control....


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Rotterdam, the Netherlands: Paris is 419 km but for the cyclists of the "Tour the France" (starts 3rd of July in Rotterdam) it is a bit further away


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Penn's Woods said:


> Personally, I agree with you; I was trying to describe what seems to be the American authorities' thinking on this. I'd like to see more generous - and more consistent - use of destinations on American signage. And more distance signs. No need to go to the extremes you see in, say, France, but two or three destinations per direction at Interstate junctions. I also agree with Chris that I like to choose my own routes. And I see little point in having numbers that aren't going to be posted, like Belgium's A-numbers on routes that have E's. Either post them or stop showing them on maps. Not that the maps are within the government's control....


I think we're pretty much on one line then. Two destinations per directions is usually more than enough. Sometimes one is enough, sometimes three will make sense. It brings you to a number of destinations that's easy to grasp when approaching an intersection at high speed. Two or three destinations for the road ahead can also be kept continuous on distance signs, on which you could then add the two main focals that you are going to indicate at the next motorway intersection. In other words, German system.

Regarding Belgium, A-numbers make sense (for a variety of reasons) for the authorities. Belgium is not the only country where E-routes have a separate administrative number. Denmark is another example, while Switzerland, too, uses administrative numbers that differ from the numbers actually signposted. Thankfully, those Danish and Swiss administrative numbers are not shown on maps. Belgian numbers are, and I believe that's unfortunate. So someone should kindly tell map makers that posting A-numbers on maps of Belgian E-routes is confusing for the driver. Even though you can see the A-numbers on those routes. Just look at the kilometer posts.


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

-Pino- said:


> Thankfully, those Danish and Swiss administrative numbers are not shown on maps. Belgian numbers are, and I believe that's unfortunate. So someone should kindly tell map makers that posting A-numbers on maps of Belgian E-routes is confusing for the driver. Even though you can see the A-numbers on those routes. Just look at the kilometer posts.


In Denmark, if an E number exist, only the E number will be shown on signs, maps, etc. The only occasions where you will find M-numbers are on motorways without E numbers, or posted on the motorway emergency phones.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Danish motorways without E-numbers are signed with the Primary or Secondary route numbers, not M-numbers.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Right, we got Google Street View today. :banana: Was playing around with it, and discovered that if you head from Johannesburg to Cape Town along the N1, Cape Town is signed at every major interchange/intersection from Kroonstad, around 180 km south of Johannesburg:


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

What does this T in yellow circle mean? Some kind of transit indicator?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Toll


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

-Pino- said:


> I think we're pretty much on one line then. Two destinations per directions is usually more than enough. Sometimes one is enough, sometimes three will make sense. It brings you to a number of destinations that's easy to grasp when approaching an intersection at high speed. Two or three destinations for the road ahead can also be kept continuous on distance signs, on which you could then add the two main focals that you are going to indicate at the next motorway intersection. In other words, German system.
> 
> Regarding Belgium, A-numbers make sense (for a variety of reasons) for the authorities. Belgium is not the only country where E-routes have a separate administrative number. Denmark is another example, while Switzerland, too, uses administrative numbers that differ from the numbers actually signposted. Thankfully, those Danish and Swiss administrative numbers are not shown on maps. Belgian numbers are, and I believe that's unfortunate. So someone should kindly tell map makers that posting A-numbers on maps of Belgian E-routes is confusing for the driver. Even though you can see the A-numbers on those routes. Just look at the kilometer posts.


In my humble, wierdly-American opinion*, the Belgian A-numbering system has enough of an internal logic to it that it would be justified to use it. Especially since parts of the system are posted (the A10 into Ostend after it loses the E40....) Plenty of roads in other countries are marked with a domestic and an E-number.

*Of course, I come from a country where this sort of thing - http://www.pahighways.com/graphics/gallery/I279-US22-US30.jpg - is not at all unusual. I'm guessing Chris can tell us why that particular sign grouping is obsolete.

EDITED because I just discovered (in rereading this thread because I'm putting off more useful activity) that that link doesn't work if you click on it here. It _does_ work if you copy-and-paste it into your browser window.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Fuzzy Llama said:


> What does this T in yellow circle mean? Some kind of transit indicator?


Yeah, as Chris said, means that it's a toll road.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Penn's Woods said:


> In my humble, wierdly-American opinion*, the Belgian A-numbering system has enough of an internal logic to it that it would be justified to use it. Especially since parts of the system are posted (the A10 into Ostend after it loses the E40....) Plenty of roads in other countries are marked with a domestic and an E-number.


Personally, I think that signs that combine a local A-number with an E-number have a tendency towards becoming unclear. Too many colours, too much time to understand the message. A road should have one signposted number. There are good grounds to signpost only the E-number of a road if it has one, and there are good grounds to focus on the domestic number, but combinations are both useless (one of the numbers will always take the primacy in the people's minds) and the key to signage that are not as quickly understandable.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey, please go back on topic or Chris would close this thread!
They used to sign Santiago de Compostela just after the junction of N-240, A-132 and A-176 in Puente la Reina de Jaca, but the sign was removed. It said Santiago 832 or something like that. There's a sign on N-II after Peñalba that says Madrid 400: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Greater Belgium.


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Greater Belgium.


hahahaha


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

Lima-Peru 1870 km :nuts::nuts:
Pacific ocean : 1470 km


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

A few photos from western Ukraine, near Uzhgorod:











_http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36087183_









_http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28097371_


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Kharkiv, Ukraine: Minsk 1020, Warsaw 1393 and Moscow 733. A reminder of the communist era. 



Somewhere between Kiev and Kharkiv, which is another 425 km to go.



Dnipropetrovsk 50 km, Simferopol 465 km.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

909 said:


>


Why Warsaw, but not Kiev? Do they hate them so much in Kharkiv?


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Verso said:


> Why Warsaw, but not Kiev? Do they hate them so much in Kharkiv?


Well, the people i spoke in Kharkiv were more focused on Moscow than Kiev. But it's quite remarkable that Kiev is not mentioned on the sign.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

909 said:


> Well, the people i spoke in Kharkiv were more focused on Moscow than Kiev. But it's quite remarkable that Kiev is not mentioned on the sign.


Or is it just that Kiev is in the other direction?

I was surprised to see the Roman-alphabet version of Warsaw spelled the way it is. Is there some sort of transliteration system they're following?


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

County Cork, Ireland:










:lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Penn's Woods said:


> Or is it just that Kiev is in the other direction?


No, Kiev and Warsaw are in the same direction.



Penn's Woods said:


> I was surprised to see the Roman-alphabet version of Warsaw spelled the way it is. Is there some sort of transliteration system they're following?


It's a simple transliteration of the Ukrainian (Cyrillic) name. A bit silly, if you ask me; they should write the Latin version in Polish (Warszawa).


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

I passed this point a couple of weeks ago, and this was gone!
http://www.aaroads.com/mid-atlantic/maryland050/i-070_wb_exit_087_02.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Penn's Woods said:


> I passed this point a couple of weeks ago, and this was gone!
> http://www.aaroads.com/mid-atlantic/maryland050/i-070_wb_exit_087_02.jpg


there it is


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not sure what the longest distance shown is in Ireland (aside from that "joke" above), but this must be one of the top contenders:










On the M8 motorway just outside Cork city.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> They used to sign Santiago de Compostela just after the junction of N-240, A-132 and A-176 in Puente la Reina de Jaca, but the sign was removed. It said Santiago 832 or something like that.


But they replaced it with a new sign two kilometers further on N-240, and it says Santiago 820 (The former showed 822 km). I also saw Barcelona 426 on A-21 near Pamplona (That was in August).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Paris is signed near Genève, Switzerland with a distance of 542 km. I think that is the largest distance shown in Switzerland. 

Unfortunately, I missed the 542 sign, but here's the 536 sign:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

5045 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BRAZIL, AMAZONIA :nuts:


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG! 5045!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Guys, do you know what is the largest distance shown on a sign in Liechtenstein?


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

seem said:


> Guys, do you know what is the largest distance shown on a sign in Liechtenstein?


In Liechtenstein there are no motorways. And on the main roads there are no real distance signs, like in Switzerland. Only at the end of a village there might be a sign showing the next village and a distance to the next bigger village, like this.
I don't know what the longest distance on this signs might be, but it's definately not much. The only villages outside of Liechtenstein I've seen on main road signs are bordertowns (Feldkirch, Buchs, Sevelen, Trübbach) and Maienfeld (accessible over St. Luzisteig Pass).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Aren't there signs to Zürich or St. Gallen? Via A13/A3?


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Aren't there signs to Zürich or St. Gallen? Via A13/A3?


There are. But I was talking about main road signs (blue ones).

Chur might also be signed on main roads, but I'm not really sure at the moment. I will pay attention to it next time I drive through Liechtenstein.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

In Peru, getting closer to the Brazilian border


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

I had a nice one that read "Bloemfontein 999 km" but I seem to have lost it and now the sign appears to have gone.

I liked it because of the unround number, it was on the N1 near the centre of Cape Town. Bloemfontein is the next city on the N1 but usually closer destinations such as Paarl are sign instead, so I thought it was quite unusual.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Tincap (May 23, 2010)

The thing about Canada is that there are no true 'national' routes (The TCH is maintained by the provinces), so the distances indicated do have their limits...










~BG


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Magnus Brage said:


> Overall in Sweden distance-signs are getting fewer, no "feelgood" signs as far I know. This sign outside Stockholm shows the longest distance I know about.





foto 209 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Halfpipesaur (Nov 17, 2010)

Magnus Brage said:


> the polish sign showing HELSINKI has no distance ,has someone covered it with a sticker ?


No. That sticker means you can go this road to Gdańsk, and then take a ferry to Helsinki. Distance would be pretty useless.


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

Halfpipesaur said:


> No. That sticker means you can go this road to Gdańsk, and then take a ferry to Helsinki. Distance would be pretty useless.


From Gdansk you can also take the ferry to Karlskrona or Nynäshamn.

I have travelled from Karlskrona to Gdansk in october a very shaky experience.


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

Another 15km away that is 639km the record-distance sign for sweden ? 

About the same distance as Amsterdam-Munchen or Amsterdam-Bern

(Om nån känner till svenskt vägmärke som visar längre lägg gärna upp bild. Borde finnas längs Rv45 eller E4 norr om Sundsvall.)

Popular sign outside city-goverment building


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

DannyelBrazil said:


> I found this picture in Google, the picture was taken in Brazil too, but it shows also places outside Brazil.
> 
> The farest city in the sign, Ushuaia, is the most southern city in Argentina, but the city claims the title of the most southern city in the world.
> Actually a small city in Chile called Puerto Williams is few quilometers more southern than them.


A typical heading south sign.


----------



## messitadeluz (Sep 15, 2010)

ushuaia sing, the southernmost city in the world, buenos aires is the capital and la quiaca the northernmost city of argentina 










so we beat brasil with 5171 km in the same country lol


----------



## chainsaw1972 (Nov 26, 2010)

xzmattzx said:


> There's mileage for Miami in Richmond VA.


Sweet! I will have to keep an eye out for it. I will be passing through there this week, hopefully it will be on 95S before I hit 85 going back to ATL. If I see it I will try to stop and get a photo for the forum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

chainsaw1972 said:


> Sweet! I will have to keep an eye out for it. I will be passing through there this week, hopefully it will be on 95S before I hit 85 going back to ATL. If I see it I will try to stop and get a photo for the forum.


If I remember correctly from driving through about 8 years ago, it's a little north of Downtown.


----------



## architect77 (May 22, 2009)

I-40 Eastern Terminus. Wilmington, North Carolina, USA.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ That sign of "Barstow CA 4110 kilometres" has already been posted here. I believe in the other terminus of I-40 (In Barstow, obviously) there's a sign saying "Wilmington NC 2554 miles (4110 km)".


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just love this Thread,i find it when i was looking for sign pictures in the Net.The longest distance i ever saw on a highway sign was in a motorcycle-travel magazine,on the pakistani karakorum highway.Listed were many cities but Bejing(Peking) had the longest distance,i think it was over 5.000km.:cheers:
I found it in the Net


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Magnus Brage said:


> Another 15km away that is 639km the record-distance sign for sweden ?


I'm seeing a sign with 656 km or something like that in Haparanda on Google Street View. But Google has put images of a nearby parking lot instead of the E4 road :bash:


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Trondheim 922km:
http://maps.google.no/?ie=UTF8&ll=6...oid=KE8hNU5RwPAGonkcWxqbmA&cbp=12,195,,1,7.52

Further north there are many old distance signs with distances to Narvik only, these should/are being replaced by signs where both Trondheim and Narvik is marked.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's atleast one longer:








(What happened to Alta on this sign?)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Is that the best you can come up with? There's no sign for Oslo in Kirkenes?


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

There used to be one...


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Since I have no luck embedding... I give you the linky instead. 618 KM to Prince George, via Hwy 5 and 16.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?client=f...d=BOGnyyFDBKg4K4ay2Jrwtg&cbp=12,48.19,,2,0.43

Same destination via HWY 1 and 97:

http://maps.google.ca/maps?client=f...1A0TlE4dh1PFTR9Aw1KxJg&cbp=12,313.13,,2,-0.56

A little bit shorter, but both routes take about the same amount of time.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Porvenir/Tierra del fuego :banana:


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here some signs from Germany and Luxembourg with some long distances 

Eindhoven 155km



Antwerpen 182km,this sign does not exists anymore hno:



Munich 449km,Basel 385km on the A45 



Munich 457km,Basel 377km on the A3



Saarbrücken 208km



Paris 473km from Germany



Hannover 411km



Emden 240km



Luxembourg 64km from Luxembourg



Bruxelles 180km from Luxembourg 



I had one from Luxembourg,near Echternach,with Köln(Cologne) 159km on it but i cant find it hno:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Longest in Slovenia:


ChrisZwolle said:


>


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh. I meant 5 km missing to 1,000 km. It's 930 km from the border to Ankara and 351 km from the sign to Batumi (if they are to believe), so that means some 400 km missing. Huge error.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here some pictures from a motorcycle magazine,the quality is not the best but like i said they are not real pictures just from a mag :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Near Uralsk, Kazakhstan:
Kazakhstan is big - only 1998 kilometres to Shymkent by rtw2007, on Flickr


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

1998km,oh boy - you can write 2000 and i am sure nothing will happend :lol:


----------



## memaggro (Jan 3, 2009)

those signs are exactly at 1000 km away from santiago, chile

at north: portezuelo blanco, Atacama Region









at south: Llanquihue, Los Lagos Region


another ones from far.. far away

close to iquique... far from santiago xD!!












i'ts even more if you enter from peru to chile


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Zagor666 said:


>


Move that bike.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Verso said:


> Move that bike.


I would but its not mine hno:
Bejing 5425 is what stands there


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Doğubeyazıt, Ağrı, Türkiye;








http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1774867#1774867


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Pakistan-China border


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> Barcelona 557 kilometers on E90: http://maps.google.es/maps?hl=es&ie=UTF8&ll=40.689229,-3.087437&spn=0,0.019248&z=16&layer=c&cbll=40.688862,-3.087611&panoid=jyLwCyBvmMecxjpJdDxDRw&cbp=12,30.7,,2,1.81.


My mistake, some kilometers before, just in Guadalajara, there is Barcelona 567. But unfortunately there is no Street View.


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

Zagor666 said:


> 1998km,oh boy - you can write 2000 and i am sure nothing will happend :lol:


It's psycollogical


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Palance said:


> Pakistan-China border


I think you are in lead till now, 6921km is top :banana:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ They should check the spelling.


----------



## Djurizmo (Jul 19, 2009)

As a foreigner you can't drive in China, so they don't give a damn for spelling.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ You can drive in China, they just give you a Chinese license plate.


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

I have read some reports about people who wanted to drive through China, but it is not very easy to import your car there. Although it might be possible, taking a flight or some bus should be much easier.

Of course, by bike should also be possible. 7000 kms by bike is quite a challenge


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yo can drive thru Chin but you mus drive the roads they choose for yu and you get a guide and stop only in hotels they choose :nuts:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Does that apply to car rentals too?


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jonesy55 said:


> Does that apply to car rentals too?


I think so.The best way to find it out is to aks the chinese embassy :cheers:


----------



## Djurizmo (Jul 19, 2009)

The PRC generally does not recognize International Driving Permits and does not permit foreigners to drive in China without a Chinese license. Note that Hong Kong and Macau licenses are also considered to be foreign and having one of them will not allow you to drive in the mainland. This supposedly changed in 2007 and short-term driving without a Chinese license became legal. However, as with many laws in China, official changes and changes in practice do not necessarily correspond; as of December 2008 it is still illegal for foreigners to drive without a Chinese license. Unless you have diplomatic status, importing foreign vehicles is nearly impossible.
Rented cars most often come with a driver and this is probably the best way to travel in China by car. Driving in China is not recommended unless you are used to extremely chaotic driving conditions. Even if you are used to chaotic driving conditions, note that driving in China's cities is not for the faint hearted, and parking spaces are often very difficult to find. Traffic moves on the right in mainland China. Many neighbors, such as India, Pakistan, Nepal, Bhutan as well as the Special Administrative Regions of Hong Kong and Macau have traffic that moves on the left.

*wikitravel*


----------



## białek (Sep 27, 2013)

adamino said:


> I believe that this is the highest distance currently placed on a distance sign in Poland.
> 
> 
> Source


I remember Helsinki signed on PL/CZ crossing in Cieszyn back in 90s. Maybe somebody has a photo?


----------



## m_rocco (Oct 6, 2013)

^^ yes but instead of kilometers there was only drawn a ferry (if I remember right) 
I have a question too, is it possible that somewhere between Warszawa and Siedlce on DK2 there was signed distance to Moscow? I remember something like that when I was a child or maybe I've drunk wòdka instead of milk


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

Kemo said:


> General rule is to use endonyms.
> But of course there are some examples of signage with mistakes and "Budapeszt" is one of them .


Funny that Polish uses the letter "s" to write the same sound as Hungarian "sz"; and also exactly the opposite


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ OTOH, there's no word with "sz" in English or Slovenian.


----------



## adamino (Jul 25, 2011)

białek;118820318 said:


> I remember Helsinki signed on PL/CZ crossing in Cieszyn back in 90s. Maybe somebody has a photo?


This photo was posted here


----------



## eeee. (Mar 3, 2008)

Swiss mileage signs are quite strange. They are not ordered by distance but the exit where to leave the current autobahn for a certain city.

Example:
https://www.google.ch/maps/@47.2082268,8.675419,3a,22.7y,349.13h,91.72t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s4DTswrz6BSP6n9pokIUywg!2e0?hl=en

It's an autobahn to Zurich and Basel but an exit to Lucerne will be earlier than Zurich. Not very intuitional. Or is it standard?

Edit:
I actually like the Polish model where they separate the cities along the autobahn from the other cities... plus adding the road number. (like the last picture above)


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

For that matter, what's the logic behind listing the most distant cities first?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

eeee. said:


> Swiss mileage signs are quite strange. They are not ordered by distance but the exit where to leave the current autobahn for a certain city.


It's the same in Slovenia and I don't find it strange at all. Certainly better than to put together a bunch of towns in different directions. But there could be a line drawn between Zürich and Luzern (we don't use them here either).


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Penn's Woods said:


> For that matter, what's the logic behind listing the most distant cities first?


Probably to display it as a key city and terminus of motorway...


----------



## verfmeer (Jul 30, 2014)

Penn's Woods said:


> For that matter, what's the logic behind listing the most distant cities first?


If you put an arrow beside it, the most distant city will be at the end of the arrow, near the horizon, while closer cities are shown as closer.
In Holland, we recently changed from closest city up to closest city down.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^I understand that that's the logic with overhead signs (I don't actually agree with it), but it just seems more natural to me that on a roadside marker giving distances to upcoming cities, you'd read from top to bottom.

Albany 80
Montreal 300
Buffalo 360

Not worth arguing about it, though. :cheers:


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

No???? :bash:


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

:naughty:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

This is the longest distance I can find in New Zealand.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

The longest distances for Cologne i know about are
- Sign in Echternach Köln 159km
- Sign on the A3 near Würzburg 308km
- Sign on the A1 in Saarbrücken 291km


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

From Santarém, Brazil


10.003 Santarem Brazil by Life_In_Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Some signs with long distances :cheers:


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

^^455km - it`s really long distance on German signs


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Luki_SL said:


> ^^455km - it`s really long distance on German signs


I dont realy understand why they sign Frankfurt there :nuts:
If you sign Frankfurt you also could sign a lot of cities on that place. It would be even more logic to sign Cologne there cause the A4 goes to Cologne and not Frankfurt


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Germany has the unique system of not only signposting control cities on the same motorways, but also the route to take to other control cities, including road number. In this case the A4 gets interrupted by the A5 anyway...

Munich is already signposted on the A3 between Cologne and Frankfurt, even though the A3 doesn't go anywhere near Munich. (A9 interchange at Nürnberg)


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

But not in this case. In this case its the western german politics against eastern Germany. They must sign anything from western Germany on each big sign in the former GDR and they dont sign eastern cities in western Germany until its absolutely necessary :toilet:


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

This is untrue.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe there is some truth in it, although I would not consider it a political plot. The current focal points on motorways in the former West heading towards the former inner-German border (e.g. A2 and A9, but also A5) were selected well before 1989. If they contained a focal point across the border, it would mostly have been Berlin and nothing else. These signs might have been a bit heavy on smaller towns just before the border and light of larger towns after the border, as those smaller Western towns then received the very vast majority of traffic and the larger Eastern towns would hardly receive any traffic.

Then the world changed in 1989. In the East, all signs had to be aligned with the Western style anyway, so even signs on then existing motorways will to be a large degree have been considered from scratch. Motorways newly built after reunification all the more so, of course. In the West, there was no replacement programme at all and signs would just be replaced when needed. Many Western signs already featured Berlin, but the addition of other towns in the former East will have required a good business case. Of course these could be made for some towns, but it's always easier to make your business case for completely new signs than it is to change the content of an existing sign. In other words, it is definitely conceivable that quite some signs in the West would have looked differently if they had been on motorways built in a unified Germany. Western towns like Wolfsburg and Hof would have much less of a role, Eastern towns like Magdeburg and Leipzig might have been mentioned much earlier.

Looking at the sign that prompted this remark: it's in my opinion not immediately obvious to signpost Frankfurt from as far out as Dresden, but on second thoughts I can follow the choice. The reasoning will have been that Frankfurt itself represents a region that is a major crossroads where lots of long-distance traffic that passes this sign will in fact be changing directions, in combination with the fact that the A4 and (its direct continuation) the A5 are not passing any truly major towns after Dresden. Erfurt, at 200k inhabitants, is the biggest town that you'll come across. Signposting a multi-million hub region then makes a lot of sense. There is one thing that I would have changed: I would have placed Frankfurt at the top of the sign, without A5 shield. Just like they signpost München on much of the A3, when you're still a long way out from the Nurnberg interchange.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Italian A21 by Voghera:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59263885


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

Luki_SL said:


> ^^455km - it`s really long distance on German signs


Meanwhile on the busiest highway in Canada going through its most densely populated corridor:
https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=point...d=Zr4nwwnn1yljbRE1xtO8iA&cbp=12,242.89,,1,4.5

:lol:


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Be glad Quebec recognizes Toronto at all.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Road_UK said:


> Germany has the unique system of not only signposting control cities on the same motorways, but also the route to take to other control cities, including road number. In this case the A4 gets interrupted by the A5 anyway...


*My *personal favourite in German motorway signposting is the Berlin distance sign at motorway border crossings when entering Germany. The sign says "Berlin über (via)", followed by a sequence of motorway numbers and the distance to reach the capital.

Where the devil could I find pictures of these signs?

Plus, where exactly are these posted? I guess just at motorway crossings where you can reach Berlin from through an uninterrupted motorway connection. So there should be about 20-30 of them. Does anybody here have a list?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Corvinus said:


> Where the devil could I find pictures of these signs?


In this thread, where else.  (on the first page and here)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

Verso said:


> Italian A21 by Voghera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the number of trucks.It's enormous


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

That's because people buy every little crap they see in store.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Be glad Quebec recognizes Toronto at all.


I am. _Ontario _doesn't even recognize Toronto on any sign for another 300 km or so :lol:


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Look at the number of trucks.It's enormous


Always on the A21. I use it as an alternative to the A4. So do all the lorries.


----------



## Montrealer (Jun 6, 2005)

Kanadzie said:


> I am. _Ontario _doesn't even recognize Toronto on any sign for another 300 km or so :lol:


There are signs indicating Toronto on every major highway in Montreal. Even New York City appears on some signs!


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

I know, I live here :lol:

But as soon as you cross the border to Ontario it is like Toronto disappeared!


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Road_UK said:


> This is untrue.


Realy :cheers:
then please explain to me why they, for example,sign lübeck at the kreuz uckermark and not rostock :bleep:


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ Terminus of the A20. Pretty much in accordance with the RWBA, which say that the Hauptfernziel should be the road's terminus, unless there is a major crossroads in between. Apparently the Brandenburg road authorities, who are responsible for signposting Kreuz Uckermark, do not consider Rostock a major crossroads.


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lisbon and some Spanish cities signed on the A-12 near Logroño.




























I can understand that Logroño and Burgos are signed, as they will be connected by the A-12. Even Santiago de Compostela could make sense, given that the A-12 is one of the routes that follow the Camino de Santiago/Way of St. James. The rest, however, are quite a random choice.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Umm, where is Madrid?


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Nowhere, and other cities aren't crossing Madrid

It is the Pamplona-Logroño motorway, approaching Logroño. People from Pamplona would have taken another motorway

More or less this one.
https://www.google.es/maps/dir/Este...98252918a168870!2m2!1d-2.4449852!2d42.4627195

Logroño is quite near, Burgos is not randomly at all because it is the next call within road crosses. Valladolid is fine as well as Santiago (quite small, but it is an ancient lane with that destination, indeed, and people know it with this name)

They have chosen several corner randomly cities and I would never had chosen Oviedo (people from Pamplona had taken another motorway). I would take Leon in that place.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> This sign is located on US-50 (E/B) in West Sacramento (some 140 km East of San Francisco). It is posted right at the fork where I-80 and US-50 split apart. The sign was installed only 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually over here by default we get the next exit and the one at the end of the road in every motorway sign plus other important locations.



x-type said:


> khhhm, topic is about long distances. 156 km is not too long.



120km from the ocean to the spanish border. Anything beyound that is cross country ... 

The longest route in tiny portugal is the N2 (our route 66)










The E80 goes from Lisbon to Gurbulak but sadly they forgot to mention the fact in both extremities which are 5640km apart:

Turkish-Iran border (sign lacks any usefull information)

















Lisbon entrance (notice the sign at right side)


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Near Orreaga/Roncesvalles/Roncevaux in Navarre, the first town along the Way of St. James (pilgrimage route to Santiago de Compostela) in Spain.


----------



## Eulanthe (Dec 29, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> According to historical imagery in Google Earth, the border crossing at Korczowa was built circa 1994/1995.


It was originally opened in 1986 as a 'simplified border crossing' (i.e. passholders only - mostly locals and privileged people), then it was transformed into a Polish/Ukranian only crossing. It was then opened in 1998 for all citizens (but not all goods), and then only in 2000 did it become a full international crossing with trucks diverted from Medyka.

In terms of road number, it was DK871 from the opening of the border crossing in 1986 until 2000, then DK4 until 2013.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Slovakia(Košice) :cheers:


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ukraina :cheers:




Not sure where this exactly is, we were driving a little bit around Cologne this weekend and i made this picture. Probably somewhere near Bergisch Gladbach :colgate:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

WTF, did they expect to find a lot of differences between Santiago and Buenos Aires?


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

What?!


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

^^N78 didn't exist from 2005 :hm:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Apparently it's on a Philips test track outside of Lyon, where they test new outdoor lighting.

N78 has never run in that area though.


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

Banja Koviljača, Serbia


----------

